# port forwarding on airport extreme



## waiting_for_OSX (Aug 14, 2009)

I am using a new airport extreme base station I purchased today and I have upgraded to the latest firmware. I need to run an application which needs port X open, tcp & udp. I need to run this application on all the computers on my network. it appears I can only open this service for one IP address at a time.

Is there a way to open this port for all computers on the LAN using AirPort Utility?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 14, 2009)

You cannot do what you are asking.  You can only forward a port to one computer.

If you wish to have similar traffic going to different computers, then each computer will need to use a different port... for example, port 5000 for CPU1, 5001 for CPU2, etc.


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't change the port the program is using from preferences so, I can only use this one program on one computer on my LAN? Any other computer on my LAN that attempts to use this program will be blocked?

Is there a way I can open a port for everyone on my AirPort Basestation?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 14, 2009)

If you program supports uPnP, then it may be possible to use it without forwarding any ports.  Which program is it, specifically?

If your program is the program to _initiate_ the communication on a certain port, then there is no need to open any ports (unless you're running a firewall).  But if your program is the program to _listen_ for incoming traffic on a certain port, then yes, you need to open the port, and the port can only be opened to one computer at a time.


----------



## waiting_for_OSX (Aug 14, 2009)

BitwiseIM


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 14, 2009)

It seems you need to use the BitWise Routing Server in the case of using multiple computers behind a single router:

http://www.bitwiseim.com/wiki/index.php?title=BitWise_Routing_Server_Setup

You can download the Routing Server here:

http://www.bitwiseim.com/download.php


----------

